# Disclaimer



## Bagu.

Nel contesto di un forum non mi è molto chiaro il significato della parola:  

"Disclaimer"

Potete chiarirmi il suo significato?


----------



## pinturicchio07

Bagu. said:


> Nel contesto di un forum non mi è molto chiaro il significato della parola:
> 
> "Disclaimer"
> 
> Potete chiarirmi il suo significato?


 
"Disclaimer" = esonero dalle responsabiilità. Aspetta per gli altri...

Lorenzo


----------



## Giannaclaudia

pinturicchio07 said:


> "Disclaimer" = esonero dalle responsabiilità. Aspetta per gli altri...
> 
> Lorenzo


 

Confermo: è la clausola di esonero della responsabilità.


----------



## Bagu.

scusatemi potete farmi un esempio così da cancellare completamente la mia ignoranza?


----------



## Saoul

Bagu, credo che sia meglio che sia tu a farci un esempio dandoci il contesto dove hai trovato la parola a cui sei interessato/a, visto che disclaimer potrebbe anche voler dire "smentita".
Grazie
Saoul


----------



## pinturicchio07

Bagu. said:


> scusatemi potete farmi un esempio così da cancellare completamente la mia ignoranza?


 
Legge qui: http://fets5.freetranslation.com/?u...ranslate&username=platinum&password=xO076edf3



Saoul said:


> Bagu, credo che sia meglio che sia tu a farci un esempio dandoci il contesto dove hai trovato la parola a cui sei interessato/a, visto che disclaimer potrebbe anche voler dire "smentita".
> Grazie
> Saoul


 
Ho trovato "smentita" anche. 

esonero dalle responsabiilità = smentita = disclaimer, no?

Lorenzo


----------



## Saoul

Not exactly Lorenzo, but bagu's context will (maybe) save the day!


----------



## Bagu.

Grazie a tutti 

Vero Saul, pardon ma non posso inserire nessun link.


----------



## miettepatty

Ciao sto facendo una traduzione di un foglio informativo sulla sicurezza di materiali (in questo casso gomma). Alla fine del file c'e un piccolo testo con il titolo "Disclaimer", ho trovato alcuni significati in italiano per questa parola: negazione, smentita, diniego, negamento, rifiuto, denegazione, mancanza totale. Non so che parola sia la corretta per questo caso, se mi potete aiutare grazie mila. : )
Questo è il testo:
*Disclaimer:* The information provided in this Safety Data Sheet is correct to the best of our knowledge, information and belief at the date of its publication. The information given is designed only as guidance for safe handling, use, processing, storage, transportation, disposal and release and is not to be considered a warranty or quality specification. The information relates only to the specific material designated and may not be valid for such material used in combination with any other materials or in any process, unless specified in the text.


----------



## Siberia

What about "esonero di responsabilità" because that is what a disclaimer is.


----------



## kittykate

Scarico di responsabilità

caterina


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Declino di responsabilità._


----------



## TrentinaNE

Given that we have three different alternative proposed by three different members, it might be helpful to know how sure you are about your answers.  Have you seen this wording used in the context miettepatty provided? Often? 

Grazie! 

Elisabetta


----------



## MünchnerFax

I can only rely on myself and Google. 

Esonero di responsabilità 23,700
Scarico di responsabilità 22,100
Declino di responsabilità 12,700

Apparently, Siberia wins. 

In many Italian websites, _disclaimer_ is also used (although a lot of Italians might not understand what it means!)


----------



## miettepatty

Grazie a tutti per le risposte, ho usato "Esonero di Responsabilità"


----------



## tee_luna

MünchnerFax said:


> _Declino di responsabilità._


 
L'idea è che si declina (rifiuta) ogni responsabilità per eventuali danni, o sbaglio?


----------



## dado2007

Dichiarazione, avvertenza, avviso di limitazione di responsabilità secondo quanto disposto dalle leggi in vigore.
Per sempio, nel caso di software, è l'avviso che rende noto all'utente le condizioni di utilizzo (la licenza d'uso), diritti e doveri dell'utente, limitazioni di responsabilità del produttore. 
Puo' essere contenuta all'interno della scatola ed è usualmente visualizzata al momento dell'installazione del programma, quando si devono accettare le condizioni della licenza d'uso.


----------



## Macsimo1975

Ciao, esiste una traduzione italiana per "Disclaimer" o si può lasciare l'inglese?? 
Grazie mille!!


----------



## kan3malato

Macsimo1975 said:


> Ciao, esiste una traduzione italiana per "Disclaimer" o si può lasciare l'inglese??
> Grazie mille!!


Ciao.
How about "declinare"?


----------



## mony(*)

Ciao!
Si potrebbe tradurre con _esonero delle responsabilità _(vedi qui), ma _disclaimer _si può utilizzare ed è molto utilizzato!
Nel contesto in cui lo penso io, perlomeno, e cioè come _Legal disclaimer _per esempio nella privacy di un sito, penso sia perfetto così!

Spero di essere stata di aiuto.

Oops in effetti ha anche altri significati, scusami ma ho dato per scontato fosse quello a cui pensavo io!
Puoi darci un contesto?


----------



## Macsimo1975

Grazie! "Disclaimer" qui sta come titolo del seguente testo (va sui telefoni cellulari): 

This application may access Internet at some occasions. The online feature in the game is hosted by XXXXXX Ltd.


Forse lascio "Disclaimer", perchè come vedi è uno scarico di responsabilità. Ma mi sta venendo il dubbio che anche "Avvertenza" possa andare bene


----------



## mony(*)

In effetti non è molto più di un'avvertenza, però il termine _disclaimer _ha un certo peso, soprattutto dal punto di vista legale.
Un'avvertenza non scarica la responsabilità di nessuno.
Credo che in questo caso sia meglio lasciare _Disclaimer_, è più specifico. Il termine va benissimo, e tu non rischi problemi per aver tolto valore al testo!


----------



## hronir

In italiano è decisamente meglio *declino* di responsabilità...


----------



## alenaro

sì, in italiano: 
-le responsabilità vengono _declinate _, ma *non* possono essere _esonerate_! 
-io posso _esonerare me stesso da_ ogni responsabilità. 

quindi, eventualmente: Esonero *da* ogni responsabilità.


----------



## marco73

Io pensavo che la traduzione standard di _disclaimer _fosse _esclusione di responsabilità_


----------



## Chiccca

Ciao, riprendo questo topic...
"She murmured her sympathy for the details and disclaimers of Sally's tale about neglect and being pushed into the background"
Sally è una donan anziana che sta raccontando la sua vita all'altra donna che non ha molta voglia di ascoltarla.
Il mio tentativo è
"mormorò la sua solidarietà per i dettagli e ............ della storia della donna sulla indifferenza (?) e l'essere spinta in secondo piano" 

mooooooolto contorno e meccanico, lo so...


----------



## CARLETTO1000

Dato che DISCLAIMER si riferisce soprattutto ad ambiti giuridici, in termini sisntetici potrebbe essere tradotto come LIBERATORIA.


----------



## Dafne79

CARLETTO1000 said:


> Dato che DISCLAIMER si riferisce soprattutto ad ambiti giuridici, in termini sisntetici potrebbe essere tradotto come LIBERATORIA.



Concordo su "*Liberatoria*". Mi sembra il termine tecnico che, nel campo legale, più si confà alla traduzione di "disclaimer". Si usa molto spesso nei contratti di lavoro e si riferisce ad: "una dichiarazione, per prassi sottoscritta a fine rapporto,  con cui il lavoratore attesta di aver percepito una determinata somma a  totale soddisfacimento di ogni sua spettanza e di non aver altro da  pretendere dal proprio datore di lavoro."

Per quanto riguarda la frequenza d'uso delle varie collocazioni (nel senso linguistico di cooccorrenze più comuni) tra declinare/scaricare/esonerare, spezzo una lancia in favore del verbo *"declinare"*. 

Da madrelingua, ritengo che *"declinare qualsiasi responsabilità'"* sia la collocazione che è usata più spesso. 


Ad esempio: _"La direzione declina qualsiasi responsabilità circa ecc...."
_
Scarica e esonera, nonostante i maggiori risultati sul motore di ricerca, non mi suonano altrettanto naturali.

Dimenticavo, un'alternativa sarebbe: *"non ritenersi responsabile"*

Ad esempio: "_Il personale non si ritiene responsabile di eventuali danni ecc..._"

Saluti


----------



## paolacuriosity

miettepatty said:


> Ciao sto facendo una traduzione di un foglio informativo sulla sicurezza di materiali (in questo casso gomma). Alla fine del file c'e un piccolo testo con il titolo "Disclaimer", ho trovato alcuni significati in italiano per questa parola: negazione, smentita, diniego, negamento, rifiuto, denegazione, mancanza totale. Non so che parola sia la corretta per questo caso, se mi potete aiutare grazie mila. : )
> Questo è il testo:
> *Disclaimer:* The information provided in this Safety Data Sheet is correct to the best of our knowledge, information and belief at the date of its publication. The information given is designed only as guidance for safe handling, use, processing, storage, transportation, disposal and release and is not to be considered a warranty or quality specification. The information relates only to the specific material designated and may not be valid for such material used in combination with any other materials or in any process, unless specified in the text.


Esempio di disclaimer
"Ogni riferimento a persone vive o scomparse è puramente casuale"
Non tradurrei la parola e lascerei disclaimer


----------



## london calling

paolacuriosity said:


> Esempio di disclaimer
> "Ogni riferimento a persone vive o scomparse è puramente casuale"
> Non tradurrei la parola e lascerei disclaimer


Eh sì, oramai si utilizza molto il termine inglese, spesso pronunciato male, però..


----------



## Benzene

london calling said:


> Eh sì, oramai si utilizza molto il termine inglese, spesso pronunciato male, però..



_Sono d'accordo con voi che il vocabolo "disclaimer" /dɪsˈkleɪ mər/ è entrato nella nostra lingua.

Comunque il termine italiano è "dichiarazione di non responsabilità".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------

